# Buserelin side affects



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

Has anyone had any side affects from the buserelin injections?

I have had itching but last nite the area itched and had a rash.......is this ok

X


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello there...

I discovered that the needle provided for the buserelin injections was slightly bigger (0.45) compared to the needle I had been given in previous IUI treatments (which was 0.30) 

This made it more difficult to inject, and once injected the site was itchy as well as a small bumpy area came up (like an insect bite) I think it is just the body reacting to the injection of a sharp object. I have been injecting buserelin for 13 days now and so far the redness and itchiness tends to go away after an hour or so. If yours stays for longer or the area of redness grows then talk to your doctor / nurse. 

I found that injecting slowly helps, and also after you inject, dont be in a rush to remove the needle, and remove it very gently and slowly, this helps reduce the irritation. 

Also I have dry skin so a couple of hours before I try and moisturise the skin, which I think helps but I am not sure it would work for all.... 

I have noticed some mood swings etc as a side effect but none of the nasty stuff like dizziness or hair loss etc which the leaflet lists out, so I am grateful for that. 

Good luck with your treatment and if you want to send me a message feel free!!

Lots of baby dust!!!!


----------



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Sparkly Shoes!!  Thank you!  That helps as I had three IUI's so this did seem different to me!  That might explain why.  The other half does the injections for me as i've just not been brave enough, so i'll get him to try injecting slower and taking the needle out slower too.  It mostly seems to be on one side, which is the same side I have a little bruising and also had bruising before with the IUI!

I've not noticed anything else, but then i've been full of cold so been feeling under the weather so hadn't noticed if it was that or the injections when i've been down.

Is this your first IVF?
x


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello again Silliest Sausage!! (LOVING that name it puts a smile on my face) 

I have to say the injections were so hard to begin with (during IUI) but I find it easier to inject myself (takes a few days before you kind of get over the whole OUCH moment) and once you get comfortable it seems fine... try it you might find it easier to do yourself! 

And a big pat on the back to your DH for doing it for you !!! 

Check the syringe & needle size on the label... it is possible you got a different syringe. I would advise to use the syringe the hospital gave for the buserelin injections as different sizes have different pressures etc (one of my friends is a nurse so she told me best not to mix different syringe and needle). Also helps to pinch the area slightly and when pushing the liquid do not rush it in.  

Yes it is our first IVF after 6 failed clomid and 3 failed IUI ... all BFN !!! Keeping fingers / toes firmly crossed!! Feel free to msg me if you wish..good luck and keep sharing we are all on the same journey!

x


----------



## blackpumpkin (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi,

I'm also on day 13 of my buserelin injections. I do mine pretty fast and I use an ice cube first to numb the area. I did the first two without one but prefer the ice cube method. I get a rash at first and then it calms down. I was feeling fine on mine until two days ago when I got a really bad headache. The headache is still with me and gets progressively worse through the day. It's also my period now so maybe that isn't helping.

Hope all goes well with you both. I have my first scan on Thursday.


----------



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

Sparkly - thank you so much for the advice, we tried the slower method last nite and it was much better.  I still had a little sensation but given the fact i'd just had a needle in me i think that is expected!!  But no rash and no itching - fingers crossed it stays that way!

We too started with clomid, then had three IUIs on of which worked until week 6 :-(  And this is our first IVF......to say i'm nervous, anxious, worried is an understatement!!

I'm on day 7 of the buserelin injections and baseline scan is next Thursday!  Eekkk

What day are you on?

Blackpumpkin - good luck with your scan tomo!!  I have tried the ice cube too, and sometimes it made no difference, so just sticking to being brave now!

Baby dust to you both xx


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

***jumps up and collects magical Baby dust***

Hi Silliest_Sausage.... I am so pleased to hear the "dont rush" approach helped... 

Keep sharing your journey with us and hope it all goes well with the scan and you hear that the body is doing what its supposed to !! 

Good luck!! and of course keep in touch!

Baby dust to you tooooo


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Oh and yes I am now on day 14 of my buserelin injections and my scan is on the 2nd Feb... (I am on long protocal since I have low AMH and damaged tubes) and doctors have warned me I might need to take Buserelin for longer than 2-3 weeks so lets see how it goes... 

Have to say I was very stressed when I heard first the waiting list was almost a year... then I was nervous whilst on the waiting list .....but surprisingly since th drugs arrived etc I have been pretty calm and generally feeling like I need to keep this mindset as stress always made it worse when I was doing IUI etc... but who  knows how long I can maitain this?? Probably when it comes to EC / ET etc things might kick off in my head!


----------

